# Rigging projector on lighting bar



## legoset0 (Aug 31, 2017)

I have found out that I will probably be needing to rig a projector on a lighting bar in a week for a performance. I am wanting to know if there is a low or no cost way to do this.

I am not sure if I will actually end up needing to rig it depending on few things.


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Aug 31, 2017)

You'll need some sort of cradle. Does the projector have any sort of rigging attachment that comes with it (usually there's a baseplate which screws onto the projector with varying attachment points on it)? How is it normally rigged?

Something like this is what you will probably need. Rental shops should have them.


----------



## legoset0 (Aug 31, 2017)

kiwitechgirl said:


> You'll need some sort of cradle. Does the projector have any sort of rigging attachment that comes with it (usually there's a baseplate which screws onto the projector with varying attachment points on it)? How is it normally rigged?
> 
> Something like this is what you will probably need. Rental shops should have them.



Currently there is no bracket or anything as it is my own projector, it has the standard bolt holes for a ceiling bracket. I think it is unlikely we will be able to hire anything for this, if we can we would most likely hire a projector.


----------



## Malabaristo (Aug 31, 2017)

legoset0 said:


> Currently there is no bracket or anything as it is my own projector, it has the standard bolt holes for a ceiling bracket. I think it is unlikely we will be able to hire anything for this, if we can we would most likely hire a projector.



Renting a projector for a week could be in the range of several hundred to several thousand dollars depending on the particular projector. Renting a bracket to mount the projector for a week should be in the range of $20-30 (based on one company local to me). It's a totally different ballpark, and well worth looking into.

I once saw a high school kid mount one of the school's projectors to a batten using a piece of wood, several plastic zip ties, and a whole lot of duck-tape. Please don't use this method


----------



## legoset0 (Aug 31, 2017)

Malabaristo said:


> Renting a projector for a week could be in the range of several hundred to several thousand dollars depending on the particular projector. Renting a bracket to mount the projector for a week should be in the range of $20-30 (based on one company local to me). It's a totally different ballpark, and well worth looking into.
> 
> I once saw a high school kid mount one of the school's projectors to a batten using a piece of wood, several plastic zip ties, and a whole lot of duck-tape. Please don't use this method



I will try to avoid needing to rig the projector. I will need to get more information about what is needed as I have only heard through another person. The most difficult part about hiring one is it needs to be approved and that won't happen in time.


----------



## Van (Sep 1, 2017)

When I needed to do this I built a unit, but i had access to a welder, auto cad, and proper rigging materials. I used a Autocad to plot out the layout of the mounting holes on the bottom of the projector. I plotted a full sized drawings of said holes. I affixed the plot to a piece of 18 gauge steel drilled all the holes in the proper location and verified they lined up properly. Welded a rectangular frame to the sheet metal re-tested the unit for fitment, realized I had welded the plate on upside down, cut my tack welds and fixed it, then I built a yoke from 3/4 HSS with a piece of 1"x 1/4" flat stock for the top, drilled the appropriate sized hole for a c-clamp bolt in the center then attached the yolk to the frame of the rectangle with two bolts and rubber washers for added grip. 
Realize that you want to mount a suspended projector upside down. They are made to do that, they like to tilt towards the top of the unit rather than towards the bottom. and you want to add a safety cable.


----------



## EdSavoie (Sep 1, 2017)

Use that "load rated duct tape" someone was talking about awhile ago


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 1, 2017)

Van said:


> Realize that you want to mount a suspended projector upside down. They are made to do that, they like to tilt towards the top of the unit rather than towards the bottom.



In other words, most desktop and home theater projectors are manufactured to not have the image come out the center of the lens. This is because the manufacturer knows that the projector will likely be in front of at least a portion of the audience. To accommodate this, it can be below the projection surface when sitting on a table or above the surface when suspended. If you try to keep it in the table position while flown, you have to tilt it down to fill your projection surface and will have a distinct keystone. If you invert the projector when flown, this will not happen. Larger projectors have the beam come out the center of the lens, but will have lens shift capability which can offer the same results if positioned properly.


----------



## legoset0 (Sep 1, 2017)

ruinexplorer said:


> In other words, most desktop and home theater projectors are manufactured to not have the image come out the center of the lens. This is because the manufacturer knows that the projector will likely be in front of at least a portion of the audience. To accommodate this, it can be below the projection surface when sitting on a table or above the surface when suspended. If you try to keep it in the table position while flown, you have to tilt it down to fill your projection surface and will have a distinct keystone. If you invert the projector when flown, this will not happen. Larger projectors have the beam come out the center of the lens, but will have lens shift capability which can offer the same results if positioned properly.


In this case I am now pretty sure it will be pointing directly down to project onto the floor. My projector is designed to be able to be used 90 degrees up or down, the installed lens also only works at a zero degree projection angle so the image does come out of the center of the lens.

I might see if we can get something made up to hang it.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 2, 2017)

legoset0 said:


> In this case I am now pretty sure it will be pointing directly down to project onto the floor. My projector is designed to be able to be used 90 degrees up or down, the installed lens also only works at a zero degree projection angle so the image does come out of the center of the lens.
> 
> I might see if we can get something made up to hang it.


What model projector are you using?


----------



## legoset0 (Sep 3, 2017)

ruinexplorer said:


> What model projector are you using?


Sony VPL-PX40 with a VPLL-FM22 Short Throw Lens


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 3, 2017)

If you look at your manual on page 17, you will notice that the image does not actually come out the center of the lens. This projector is intended to be set just above the bottom of the screen with the bulk of the image being above the projector. So, when you want to rig this projector, you will turn it upside down, where the rigging bolt holes will face up (which will attach to the rigging plate). This will now give you the bulk of your image to the bottom. You will likely still need to tilt the projector slightly down to reach the floor as it has a short throw lens, but you will be far from pointing straight down. Also note that the lens is only manufactured to make an image as great as 300 inches diagonal (a 15' x 20' image). If you are looking to get any bigger than that, you will be out of focal range.


----------



## Noah Kimmel (Sep 4, 2017)

Use this clamp to attatch to the pipe:
http://www.chiefmfg.com/Products/CMA362
Use this mount to attatch to the projector:
http://www.chiefmfg.com/Products/RSMAU
Then connect the two with a length of 1.5" Black Steel Pipe, your local hardware store may sell them in a couple prethreaded lengths, or some will cut and thread them in the store.
Simple, reusable solution for doing this.


----------



## legoset0 (Sep 4, 2017)

ruinexplorer said:


> If you look at your manual on page 17, you will notice that the image does not actually come out the center of the lens. This projector is intended to be set just above the bottom of the screen with the bulk of the image being above the projector. So, when you want to rig this projector, you will turn it upside down, where the rigging bolt holes will face up (which will attach to the rigging plate). This will now give you the bulk of your image to the bottom. You will likely still need to tilt the projector slightly down to reach the floor as it has a short throw lens, but you will be far from pointing straight down. Also note that the lens is only manufactured to make an image as great as 300 inches diagonal (a 15' x 20' image). If you are looking to get any bigger than that, you will be out of focal range.



It does not say it in the manual however this is from the installation manual for the px41 which is identical. The short throw lens can only be installed this way.



The projection distance will be about 3.5 - 4 metres so should not be a problem as the maximum with the short throw lens is 5.48. The image might be larger than needed but it will do and can be digitally mapped to the required area.


Noah Kimmel said:


> Use this clamp to attatch to the pipe:
> http://www.chiefmfg.com/Products/CMA362
> Use this mount to attatch to the projector:
> http://www.chiefmfg.com/Products/RSMAU
> ...



This would be great however I wouldn't be able to get it in time and don't know where I would buy it from. I would consider it if I had more time as I could use it again.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 4, 2017)

The issue that you will have using the short throw lens (the reason why it is set to the zero degree) is that it is intended to be at the center of the screen. By tilting a short throw lens like this (using it for front projection) then you will not have an even focus across the field. You will do best by having it focused in the very center of the screen and live with it being out of focus on top and bottom. As long as your content isn't in need for sharp focus, then you will be fine. Also, understand that it will not be as bright at the bottom, which will also have more issue with ambient light (especially bounce from the stage).


----------

